# Northwood Mahogany OM



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

I just got this. M70 OM. I had a Northwood mini jumbo in Rosewood & Bearclaw Sitka Spruce that was a stunning guitar, but I just didn't like the sound of it compared to my Northwood Engelmann & Mahogany MJ. I think Mahogany has a crisper, brighter sound, and I also dig the look of all Mahogany from the back. I was interested in something smaller than a mini jumbo but with a similar sound and got a deal on this. Sports Ebony fingerboard binding & tuner buttons which I am liking (my MJ has ivoroid binding & standard metal tuner buttons). I also dig the smaller body.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Hubba-hubba!*

Its always nice to see a new guitar in the house...I also dig the look of the mahogany back. She probably sounds really sweet. Nice guitar! Hubba-hubba! Drool


----------

